# Fracino Group Buy Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega is please to announce our latest offer:

*Fracino Group Buy Offer*

* Choose from either Cherub or Heavenly

* Machine only - 12 months parts warranty

* Minimum of 5 buyers in order for this offer to be valid

* Valid until 13th Dec 2013 so it gets delivered before Christmas

Only *£636* delivered in UK

PM or add your name to the list here.


----------

